# What is a "laser knife"



## pentastich (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi,

I've seen several posts refer to "laser knives", usually in reference to knives with light, thin, blades. What do people mean by this term and what are the connotations? From context, it doesn't seem entirely complementary.

Thanks!

Jim


----------



## Chefdog (Dec 29, 2012)

Generally the term "laser" refers to knives that are both thin at the spine and very thin behind the edge. This thin geometry (cross section of the blade's grind) makes them very efficient cutters. Because they are so thin there is very little resistance when cutting through items (and less wedging in hard foods) allowing them to cut with less effort even when not at 100% sharpness. They tend to be very light weight and sometimes more flexible than thicker knives.

Some people swear by them, and some people prefer more substantial knives, which can also be excellent cutters if ground with a good geometry. I think it's just a matter of trying one to see if you like it or not. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 29, 2012)

Great summary, I would add though that a 'fatter' knife tends to have a more convexed right face which eases food release.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Dec 29, 2012)

Any ballpark for what dimensions (numbers wise) can be used as parameters for this "laser" category?


----------



## stevenStefano (Dec 29, 2012)

There are good and bad parts to "laser" knives. Flex is one of the big downers, but on many knives it's just the last few mms to the tip that flexes so it ain't a big deal. A thicker knife has more steel to be convexed or concaved than a laser so sticktion is another issue with many "laser" knives. Thicker knives also can have more weight which helps with cutting. It's swings and roundabouts, thick and thin knives can be good or bad, it's worth trying different ones to see what you like


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 29, 2012)

i think there is more to it than the spine thickness. a knife that is 2mm at the spine and 2mm at the edge ain't gonna be much of a laser


----------



## RRLOVER (Dec 29, 2012)

EdipisReks said:


> i think there is more to it than the spine thickness. a knife that is 2mm at the spine and 2mm at the edge ain't gonna be much of a laser



It sure would cut through some bone:lol2:


----------



## franzb69 (Dec 29, 2012)

gradual taper to a very thin edge =D


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Dec 30, 2012)

Chefdog good points made.I am a fan of thin gyuto esp. in fine dining where a very sharp blade wt. little resistance rules.Do they have drawbacks sure it's true sticktion when cutting potato's,would not cut Kabocha pumpkin wt. one.But almost all fruits & vegtables & meats wt.out bone.I'll take a thin Gyuto.My Sakai Thin is great for peeling pineapples & it's one of the thinnest out there 1.6 at the spine.I think only the Japanese are making knives that thin.I always take good care of my Lazors,then again you should take care of all your knives.

Keep a thicker gyuto for some jobs,still has to be thin behind the edge wt. good Taper.Excluding expensive custom Gyuto's,European,American chef knives,are not as good as Japanese.I am very biased so take it wt. a grain of salt:laughat:


----------

